# ATI TOOL vs RABIT 2.1.0 memory timings



## _33 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello.  I have tried a lot of things to get to understand the memory timing values in RABIT.  Bottom line is I think that in RABIT the values are not all interpreted the same as in ATI TOOL and also that they don't all have the same meaning.

I made a thread yesterday about what I want to do.  It would be nice if I could get some expert feedback from the ATI TOOL guys.

Thanks.

EDIT:  The reason I wish to hardcode those memory values in the bios is mostly because ATI TOOL doesn't load them at startup even thoe I have saved them in my profile and activated them.  It's just getting too annoying.


----------



## _33 (Nov 20, 2006)

Where are the ATI TOOL people?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Nov 20, 2006)

Can't you just set it to load your profile during startup?  That's an option under Misc.  Just click on properties, have it store memory timings in the profile you want it too.  Then click on settings > Misc > And have it load the profile of your choice at startup.


----------



## _33 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> Can't you just set it to load your profile during startup?  That's an option under Misc.  Just click on properties, have it store memory timings in the profile you want it too.  Then click on settings > Misc > And have it load the profile of your choice at startup.



From my first message:



> EDIT: The reason I wish to hardcode those memory values in the bios is mostly because ATI TOOL doesn't load them at startup even thoe I have saved them in my profile and activated them. It's just getting too annoying.



In other words, ATI TOOL loads my settings at startup without loading the GDDR memory settings at the same time.  So that means I have to load them manually.  I have tried every trick to make that memory setting load at startup and none work.  It is a bug in ATI TOOL.

There are numerous other bugs in ATI TOOL, but this one is the worst I have seen.  Now the idea is that I want to hardcode the new tighter memory settings in the BIOS, and I want to have the right values in.  Thus I need an ATI TOOL person to help me, or someone that knows RABIT 2.1.0 would probably do just as good.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2006)

which gpu and timing setting are you talking about?


----------



## _33 (Nov 20, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> which gpu and timing setting are you talking about?



Hi!

X800GTO2 LE & memory timings.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 20, 2006)

which timing in particular?


----------



## _33 (Nov 21, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> which timing in particular?



Since  you obviously haven't went to the link I supplied off hand on top of the thread, I'll post the pics again here:


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2006)

it seems only tras differs from what rabit says


----------



## _33 (Nov 21, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> it seems only tras differs from what rabit says



That is exactly what I'm trying to figure out:



With all these differences that I see, or maybe I didn't fix the right elements together, I can't do a flash and just close my eyes and wish for the best.

Is there a proper table somewhere where I could understand ATITOOL values and their corresponding RABIT values?  I'm trying best I can but it's not as easy as can be.

And this logic is valid also for everyone else with ATI that wants to hardcode their GDDR timing values in RABIT.  It just doesn't compare apples to apples with ATI TOOL.


----------



## Millennium (Dec 1, 2006)

Wizzard

Can we get the memory timings settings load-at-startup-within-profile bug to be fixed in a newer beta of ATI Tool? I can confirm it exists in Beta 16, as the timings are not changed from BIOS defaults even though the clock speeds are increased inline with my startup profile, which is loaded and applied via the settings in the 'Settings - Startup' dialog .

While the dialogue states 'Every time ATITool is launched, load profile:' with a combo box of profiles to choose from, it does not currently load any memory timing settings associated with the profile, though those are saved in dialogue 'Mem - Memory timings' within such profiles. Perhaps it's best added as a new check box in 'Settings - Startup', so you might reword the first box to 'Apply Clocks at startup from profile:' and 'Apply Timings at startup from profile:' or something along those lines.

Edit: report applies to Pre 8 of Beta 16 of ATI-Tool.


----------



## _33 (Dec 2, 2006)

The worst thing about this is that ATI Tray Tools is just as bugged as ATI TOOL.  In ATT, I had menu items simply not accessible, and program not booting at windows startup.  In some instances I did have menu problems in ATI TOOL.

But, this memory tweaking issue, is 100% all the time in every ATI TOOL that I used since 03/2006.

That and the fact that memory setting values doesn't seem to correspond between RABIT and ATI TOOL...  Personally I can't confirm which values are what as I don't know where the programs peek in the GFX card to get the settings.  They might as well report wrong values either in RABBIT or ATI TOOL.  Thoe I would be surprized either are wrong, which enhances the problem of programming the BIOS properly.


----------



## Millennium (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah it's a mess...

WIZZARD!!! can we Please get this fixed!!!! Cause i keep having to apply the profile settings at startup, which is something like 6+2 clicks(!)


----------



## _33 (Dec 4, 2006)

Millennium said:


> Yeah it's a mess...
> 
> WIZZARD!!! can we Please get this fixed!!!! Cause i keep having to apply the profile settings at startup, which is something like 6+2 clicks(!)



Actually....  My friend.....  You know what would be awesome?  It would be to have ATI TOOL dump the BIOS copy with all the tweaks applied.  That way, I wouldn't need to fiddle in RABIT anymore.  Just load and write the new bios using some BIOS updating tool.  Just leave ATI TOOL handle the BIOS values since it knows the right values from start.

Anyway, it's part of my wish list for ATI TOOL.


----------

